# MYSQL broke after update and etc-update [SOLVED]

## splurben

Well, I blamed myself, but my same configuration files and data works just fine with MariaDB. G’bye Oracle.

Damn, I should have had a backup of the the my.cnf, but I don't, for some reason the mysql section of /etc is pruned in my backup script which is really dumb and I can't think of a reason for it.

Hopefully, someone can help here:

When MSQYL starts:

```
140504  6:54:48 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

140504  6:54:48 InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled

140504  6:54:48 InnoDB: Mutexes and rw_locks use GCC atomic builtins

140504  6:54:48 InnoDB: Compressed tables use zlib 1.2.8

140504  6:54:48 InnoDB: Using Linux native AIO

140504  6:54:48 InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 256.0M

140504  6:54:48 InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool

InnoDB: Error: auto-extending data file ./ibdata1 is of a different size

InnoDB: 1152 pages (rounded down to MB) than specified in the .cnf file:

InnoDB: initial 2048 pages, max 8192 (relevant if non-zero) pages!

140504  6:54:48 InnoDB: Could not open or create data files.

140504  6:54:48 InnoDB: If you tried to add new data files, and it failed here,

140504  6:54:48 InnoDB: you should now edit innodb_data_file_path in my.cnf back

140504  6:54:48 InnoDB: to what it was, and remove the new ibdata files InnoDB created

140504  6:54:48 InnoDB: in this failed attempt. InnoDB only wrote those files full of

140504  6:54:48 InnoDB: zeros, but did not yet use them in any way. But be careful: do not

140504  6:54:48 InnoDB: remove old data files which contain your precious data!

140504  6:54:48 [ERROR] Plugin 'InnoDB' init function returned error.

140504  6:54:48 [ERROR] Plugin 'InnoDB' registration as a STORAGE ENGINE failed.

140504  6:54:48 [Warning] /usr/sbin/mysqld: unknown option '--loose-federated'

140504  6:54:48 [ERROR] Unknown/unsupported storage engine: InnoDB

140504  6:54:48 [ERROR] Aborting

140504  6:54:48 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete
```

```
# cd /var/lib/mysql

# ls -al

total 5535596

drwxr-x--- 1 mysql mysql       1636 May  4 06:54 .

drwxr-xr-x 1 root  root         828 May  4 06:07 ..

drwx------ 1 mysql mysql       5112 Jan 19  2013 cacti

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql   18874368 May  4 06:12 ibdata1

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql    5242880 May  4 06:12 ib_logfile0

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql    5242880 May  3 19:04 ib_logfile1

drwx------ 1 mysql root        2094 Jun  4  2013 mysql

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql   28192628 Jun 16  2013 mysqld-bin.000001

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  973988835 Jun 26  2013 mysqld-bin.000002

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  415193169 Jul  3  2013 mysqld-bin.000003

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  963142976 Jul 18  2013 mysqld-bin.000004

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  114592253 Jul 18  2013 mysqld-bin.000005

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  163797831 Jul 21  2013 mysqld-bin.000006

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  287286584 Jul 27  2013 mysqld-bin.000007

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql        126 Jul 27  2013 mysqld-bin.000008

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql    3148929 Jul 27  2013 mysqld-bin.000009

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql 1073741885 Aug  9  2013 mysqld-bin.000010

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  118349541 Aug 11  2013 mysqld-bin.000011

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql   27226112 Aug 11  2013 mysqld-bin.000012

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql   44446321 Aug 12  2013 mysqld-bin.000013

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql        126 Aug 12  2013 mysqld-bin.000014

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql        126 Aug 12  2013 mysqld-bin.000015

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql        126 Aug 14  2013 mysqld-bin.000016

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql        126 Aug 15  2013 mysqld-bin.000017

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql        126 Aug 15  2013 mysqld-bin.000018

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql        126 Aug 17  2013 mysqld-bin.000019

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql        126 Aug 17  2013 mysqld-bin.000020

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql        126 Aug 18  2013 mysqld-bin.000021

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql        126 Aug 18  2013 mysqld-bin.000022

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql        126 Aug 18  2013 mysqld-bin.000023

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql        126 Aug 18  2013 mysqld-bin.000024

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql   29038091 Aug 18  2013 mysqld-bin.000025

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  178735249 Aug 19  2013 mysqld-bin.000026

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql     260533 Aug 19  2013 mysqld-bin.000027

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql     602947 Aug 19  2013 mysqld-bin.000028

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  139000415 Aug 20  2013 mysqld-bin.000029

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql        126 Aug 20  2013 mysqld-bin.000030

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql   93558782 Aug 20  2013 mysqld-bin.000031

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  109046929 Aug 20  2013 mysqld-bin.000032

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql   24934292 Aug 21  2013 mysqld-bin.000033

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  174699815 Aug 21  2013 mysqld-bin.000034

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql     729168 Aug 21  2013 mysqld-bin.000035

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql    1662782 Aug 21  2013 mysqld-bin.000036

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql     961678 Aug 21  2013 mysqld-bin.000037

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql    1749252 Aug 21  2013 mysqld-bin.000038

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql   76506698 Aug 22  2013 mysqld-bin.000039

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  586312837 Aug 25  2013 mysqld-bin.000040

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql    8065649 Aug 25  2013 mysqld-bin.000041

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql        820 Aug 25  2013 mysqld-bin.index

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root  root           6 Jun  4  2013 mysql_upgrade_info

drwx------ 1 mysql mysql      10324 Feb 28 18:02 mythconverg

drwx------ 1 mysql mysql         12 Mar  3  2013 old@002dlogs

drwx------ 1 mysql mysql        868 Jun  4  2013 performance_schema

drwx------ 1 mysql root          52 Apr  7  2013 test

drwx------ 1 mysql mysql         12 Apr 12  2011 xxv
```

I have tried the localhost and the actual ip address in my.cnf but that doesn't seem to be the issue. The size of the binary logs are likely the cause and I do admit complete ignorance here. If I had a backup of my.cnf prior to etc-update, I most likely would be able to replace the values. Believe me, /etc/mysql has been added to my configuration backup!

```
# /etc/mysql/my.cnf: The global mysql configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/dev-db/mysql/files/my.cnf-5.5,v 1.3 2014/04/25 00:43:46 jmbsvicetto Exp $

# The following options will be passed to all MySQL clients

[client]

#password               = your_password

port                  = 3306

socket                  = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

[mysql]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqladmin]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlcheck]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqldump]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlimport]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlshow]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[myisamchk]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

[myisampack]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

# use [safe_mysqld] with mysql-3

[mysqld_safe]

err-log                  = /var/log/mysql/mysql.err

# add a section [mysqld-4.1] or [mysqld-5.0] for specific configurations

[mysqld]

character-set-server      = utf8

user                   = mysql

port                   = 3306

socket                   = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

pid-file                = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid

log-error                = /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err

basedir                = /usr

datadir                = /var/lib/mysql

skip-external-locking

key_buffer_size               = 128M

max_allowed_packet          = 4M

table_open_cache          = 64

sort_buffer_size          = 2048K

net_buffer_length          = 32K

read_buffer_size          = 1024K

read_rnd_buffer_size       = 2048K

myisam_sort_buffer_size    = 64M

lc_messages_dir         = /usr/share/mysql

#Set this to your desired error message language

lc_messages         = en_GB

# security:

# using "localhost" in connects uses sockets by default

# skip-networking

bind-address            = 127.0.0.1

# bind-address            = 10.7.0.43

log-bin

server-id                = 1

# point the following paths to different dedicated disks

tmpdir                   = /tmp/

#log-update             = /path-to-dedicated-directory/hostname

# you need the debug USE flag enabled to use the following directives,

# if needed, uncomment them, start the server and issue 

# #tail -f /tmp/mysqld.sql /tmp/mysqld.trace

# this will show you *exactly* what's happening in your server ;)

#log                  = /tmp/mysqld.sql

#gdb

#debug                  = d:t:i:o,/tmp/mysqld.trace

#one-thread

# the following is the InnoDB configuration

# if you wish to disable innodb instead

# uncomment just the next line

#skip-innodb

#

# the rest of the innodb config follows:

# don't eat too much memory, we're trying to be safe on 64Mb boxes

# you might want to bump this up a bit on boxes with more RAM

innodb_buffer_pool_size = 256M

# this is the default, increase it if you have lots of tables

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size = 8M

#

# i'd like to use /var/lib/mysql/innodb, but that is seen as a database :-(

# and upstream wants things to be under /var/lib/mysql/, so that's the route

# we have to take for the moment

#innodb_data_home_dir      = /var/lib/mysql/

#innodb_log_arch_dir      = /var/lib/mysql/

#innodb_log_group_home_dir   = /var/lib/mysql/

# you may wish to change this size to be more suitable for your system

# the max is there to avoid run-away growth on your machine

innodb_data_file_path = ibdata1:32M:autoextend:max:128M

# we keep this at around 25% of of innodb_buffer_pool_size

# sensible values range from 1MB to (1/innodb_log_files_in_group*innodb_buffer_pool_size)

innodb_log_file_size = 32M

# this is the default, increase it if you have very large transactions going on

innodb_log_buffer_size = 2M

# this is the default and won't hurt you

# you shouldn't need to tweak it

innodb_log_files_in_group=2

# see the innodb config docs, the other options are not always safe

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit = 1

innodb_lock_wait_timeout = 50

innodb_file_per_table

# Uncomment this to get FEDERATED engine support

#plugin-load=federated=ha_federated.so

loose-federated

[mysqldump]

quick

max_allowed_packet          = 64M

[mysql]

# uncomment the next directive if you are not familiar with SQL

safe-updates

[isamchk]

key_buffer_size            = 40M

sort_buffer_size          = 40M

read_buffer             = 4M

write_buffer             = 4M

[myisamchk]

key_buffer_size            = 40M

sort_buffer_size          = 40M

read_buffer_size         = 4M

write_buffer_size         = 4M

[mysqlhotcopy]

interactive-timeout
```

```
# uname -a

Linux thialfi2 3.14.2-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Apr 30 18:48:05 WST 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.2.10 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.8.2, glibc-2.19, 3.14.2-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.14.2-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_950_@_3.07GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16523292 total,  15007712 free

KiB Swap:    9811964 total,   9811964 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 03 May 2014 21:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.24

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p47

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6-r1, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.5, 3.4.0

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.14.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.14 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19

Repositories: gentoo mythtv

Installed sets: @system

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=9 --load-average=8.1 --keep-going --with-bdeps=y --complete-graph"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.hoobly.com/ http://ftp.twaren.net/Linux/Gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://mirrors.rit.edu/gentoo/"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j11"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/mythtv_portage/Gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm avahi bash-completion bluetooth bluray branding btrfs bzip2 cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups curl cxx dbus dri dv dvb dvd dvdr encode exif faac faad fame ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp i18n iconv icu idn imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 java javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kerberos lame lash lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors lzma mad matroska mbox midi mime mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mplayer2 multilib multislot musepack mysql mythtv ncurses nls nptl nsplugin nss nvidia offensive ogg openal opencl openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plotutils png policykit posix ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support quicktime readline real samba sdl semantic-desktop session smp sndfile snmp speex spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd theora threads tidy tiff tk truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau vim-syntax vnc vorbis vp8 vpx webm win32codecs winbind wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xface xinetd xml xorg xpm xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif slotmem_shm so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias authn_core authz_core unixd socache_shmcb" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CURL_SSL="nss" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en_AU en_GB en_US en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3 php5-4 php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 python3_3" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64 i386" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.2 3.3"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Yikes, I'm so appreciative of any help here.

Kirk

----------

## Maitreya

Can you post/wgetpaste the output of "emerge -pv dev-db/mysql" or "emerge -pv dev-db/mariadb" depending on which you are using.

----------

## splurben

 *Maitreya wrote:*   

> Can you post/wgetpaste the output of "emerge -pv dev-db/mysql" or "emerge -pv dev-db/mariadb" depending on which you are using.

 

I will be able to in about 2 hours. I’m travelling at the moment. Thanks.

----------

## splurben

 *Maitreya wrote:*   

> Can you post/wgetpaste the output of "emerge -pv dev-db/mysql" or "emerge -pv dev-db/mariadb" depending on which you are using.

 

```
# emerge -pv dev-db/mysql

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-db/mysql-5.5.37-r1  USE="community perl ssl -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -jemalloc -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -profiling (-selinux) -static -static-libs -systemtap -tcmalloc {-test}" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

```
# emerge --config -av mysql

Ready to configure dev-db/mysql-5.5.37-r1? [Yes/No] 

 * Please provide a password for the mysql 'root' user now, in the

 * MYSQL_ROOT_PASSWORD env var or through the /root/.my.cnf file.

 * Avoid ["'\_%] characters in the password

    >

 * Retype the password

    >

 * Command: '/usr/share/mysql/scripts/mysql_install_db' '--basedir=/usr' --log-warnings=0 --loose-skip-grant-tables --loose-skip-host-cache --loose-skip-name-resolve --loose-skip-networking --loose-skip-slave-start --loose-skip-innodb --loose-skip-ssl --loose-skip-log-bin --loose-skip-relay-log --loose-skip-slow-query-log --loose-skip-external-locking --loose-skip-log-slave-updates --user=mysql

Installing MySQL system tables...

ERROR: 1005  Can't create table 'tmp_db' (errno: 13)

140505  6:24:43 [ERROR] Aborting

140505  6:24:43 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete

Installation of system tables failed!  Examine the logs in

./data for more information.

You can try to start the mysqld daemon with:

    shell> /usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant &

and use the command line tool /usr/bin/mysql

to connect to the mysql database and look at the grant tables:

    shell> /usr/bin/mysql -u root mysql

    mysql> show tables

Try 'mysqld --help' if you have problems with paths.  Using --log

gives you a log in ./data that may be helpful.

Please consult the MySQL manual section

'Problems running mysql_install_db', and the manual section that

describes problems on your OS.  Another information source are the

MySQL email archives available at http://lists.mysql.com/.

Please check all of the above before submitting a bug report

at http://bugs.mysql.com/

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.5.37-r1::gentoo failed (config phase):

 *   Failed to run mysql_install_db. Please review /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err AND /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.5.37-r1/temp/mysql_install_db.log

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called pkg_config

 *   environment, line 3693:  Called mysql-v2_pkg_config

 *   environment, line 3281:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed to run mysql_install_db. Please review ${EPREFIX}/var/log/mysql/mysqld.err AND ${TMPDIR}/mysql_install_db.log";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-db/mysql-5.5.37-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-db/mysql-5.5.37-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.5.37-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.5.37-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.5.37-r1/temp'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.5.37-r1/work/mysql-5.5.37'
```

----------

## splurben

So I decided to go back to the May 3 backup of my database and start with a clean MYSQL, but nope.

Removed MYSQL, removed /etc/mysql, removed /var/lib/mysql. Re-emerge MYSQL with --config and no go.

Still can't even initialise a brand new MYSQL.

I'm now gonna look at MARIADB instead to see what that doesn.

----------

## splurben

 *splurben wrote:*   

> So I decided to go back to the May 3 backup of my database and start with a clean MYSQL, but nope.
> 
> Removed MYSQL, removed /etc/mysql, removed /var/lib/mysql. Re-emerge MYSQL with --config and no go.
> 
> Still can't even initialise a brand new MYSQL.
> ...

 

Well, I've been able to install, configure and restore my databases to MariaDB. So who knows what's going on with MYSQL on my machine, but, maybe it's kismet, good riddance Oracle.

----------

## splurben

 *splurben wrote:*   

>  *splurben wrote:*   So I decided to go back to the May 3 backup of my database and start with a clean MYSQL, but nope.
> 
> Removed MYSQL, removed /etc/mysql, removed /var/lib/mysql. Re-emerge MYSQL with --config and no go.
> 
> Still can't even initialise a brand new MYSQL.
> ...

 

Well, I blamed myself, but my same configuration files and data works just fine with MariaDB. G’bye Oracle.

At least for me, MariaDB works as a drop-in replacement.

----------

## Maitreya

Sorry I didnt respond in time, but good to hear you resolved your issue (and removed a litte more oracle!)

----------

